

Marissa Mayer Is Wrong: Freedom For Workers Means Productivity For Companies - antonellis
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jjcolao/2013/02/26/marissa-mayer-is-wrong-freedom-for-workers-means-productivity-for-companies/

======
Millennium
Yahoo's experience says otherwise, and going into denial about that serves no
one's interests. If we want to continue being taken seriously about telework
not hurting productivity, we would be far better served by finding the
explanation for why it did hurt productivity in Yahoo's case.

~~~
AutoCorrect
did it hurt productivity? Can that be quantified? Most likely not. This is
'management theatre' - a series of actions meant to reassure the BOD that the
CEO is taking charge of things and making changes. Will it work? I guess we'll
have to wait and see.

~~~
daveed
How is it just theater if it will change the way their teams work together?
Team members that telecommuted, won't - and their productivity might change as
a result/they might quit. I think it's pretty likely that it'll change things.
She's making the bet that it'll improve Yahoo.

